# Stromsparender PC - Lohnt sich's?



## stricky345 (5. April 2010)

Naja, man glaubt ja immer, dass wenn man nen altes Gerät hat, dass dieses weniger Strom verbraucht.. Habe mal grob nach Stromverbräuchen geschaut und gesehen, dass mein System vlt. doch nicht so wenig Strom zieht wie ich immer gedacht hab.. Überlege daher, ob es sich vlt lohnt, sich ein neues PC-System anzuschaffen..

Momentan habe ich nen AMD 4000+ (single-core fragt mich jetzt keine Einzelheiten ^^), 2GB-Ram, eine EAX1950XT und ein 400 oder 450W Netzteil und einen 19 Zoll Röhrenmonitor..
Meiste Zeit benutze ich den PC um im Internet zu surfen, oder Office-Arbeiten zu erledigen, spiele aber ab und zu auch mal gerne nen Spiel (und ne PS3 ist glaub ich auch nicht wirklich ne stromsparende Alternative )..

Lohnt es sich ein neueres System anzuschaffen, das Strom spart und auf dem evtl. auch aktuelle Spiele noch relativ gut laufen? (Alternative wäre klar nen Notebook, aber das is mir ehrlich gesagt zu unergonomisch ^^)

Danke!


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. April 2010)

Hi, wie viel würdest du denn für ein neues "Sromsparendes" System ausgeben wollen ?


----------



## Kennwort (5. April 2010)

Stromverbrauch ? VDR Wiki

glaub nicht das sich der idle oder lastverbrauch groß unterscheiden wird mit entsprechendem aktuellen system - deswegen könntest du zB auch dein netzteil behalten. die mögliche rohleistungsfähigkait wird sich natürlich deutlich erhöhen, multiplizieren.

was sich strommäßig wirlich lohnt sind diese atom-clients - die reißen aber auch nicht deutlich mehr als das ws du jetzt schon hast, brauchen allerdings sehr wenig.


----------



## der_knoben (5. April 2010)

Du kannst ja mal Rechnen: 

Der PC läuft 24 Stunden am Tag und du sparst 80W. Der PC läuft 24/7.

80W *24h/Tag *365Tag/Jahr= 700,8kWh/Jahr

700,8kWh/Jahr * 0,3EUR/kWh= 210,24EUR/Jahr die du sparst, wenn das Ding ganzjährig läuft.


----------



## stricky345 (5. April 2010)

Heißt, es würde sich lohnen, oder nicht? ^^

der_knoben: Wäre das auch mein System bezogen, oder auf ein evtl. Neues?


----------



## i3810jaz (5. April 2010)

ich glaub das würd sich erst in 5 jahren lohnen. wenn du was für die umwelt tuhen wilts hohl dir solarplaten der strompreis is nich so hoch das sich das wirklich lohnen würde und wenn du immer noch einen stromsparenden willst kauf dir einen laptop.

gaming laptops 999€ ziehen nich viel und sind oft directx11 fähig


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. April 2010)

Sie mögen zwar DX11 fähig sein sind aber bei weitem nicht so leistungsfähig, dass sie in hohen auflösungen DX11 wiedergeben können!


----------



## stricky345 (5. April 2010)

Nen Laptop würde ich ehrlich gesagt meinem Nacken und Rücken nicht antuen wollen..

Problem ist ja ich will auch aktuelle Spiele spielen können, die Playsi ist glaub ich keine Alternative, da die mit nem HD-Fernseher wahrscheinlich mehr Strom zieht also son PC (und nen HD-Fernseher alleine zieht eh schon ziemlich viel)..

In der Zeit in dem ich den PC benutze, brauche ich ihn 80% für's Internet und Office-Arbeiten und 20% für Spiele, bin aber halt einer von der Sorte, der dann schonmal gerne so ein Spiel in hohen Auflösungen spielt... 

Frage ist halt: Ist die Kombi Playsi HD-Fernseher billiger - wenn der Fernseher auch nach dem Spielen als solcher benutzt wird - als ein Mittelklasse PC welcher 80% nicht unter Volllast läuft.. 

Laptop wäre natürlich klar besser, aber wie gesagt: Der Rücken und der Nacken  

Die 5770 von ATI scheint ja ziemlich Strom sparend zu sein, gibt's da noch Alternativen?
Falls wer gute Laptop-Alternativen hat, darf er mir die auch gerne mal zeigen 

Danke!


----------



## i3810jaz (5. April 2010)

das problem ist um so schneller und so mehr strom, schreib und doch mal was drin sein muss und den max. preis dann kann man das optimum finden


----------



## stricky345 (5. April 2010)

Hmm, weiß nicht wie gesagt ich meine halt gesehen zu haben, dass die Ati 5770 ziemlich Strom sparend ist (wenn es nen vergleichbar schnelleres Modell gibt, mit fast dem selben Stromverbrauch würde ich auch das nehmen).. Auch habe ich gelesen, dass so ein Quad-Core Cpu Teil gar nicht mal soviel Strom fressen soll.. 4GB Ram, wenn's den Kohl nicht fett macht auch noch 6gb (ich glaub son Arbeitsspeicher frisst am wenigstens Strom, oder?)..
Halt nen gutes Mainboard und ne gute Festplatte..

Kosten sind mir erstmal egal, ist natürlich um so toller je billiger es wird


----------



## i3810jaz (5. April 2010)

vieleicht kanst du ein gutes system untervolten


----------



## stricky345 (5. April 2010)

Hmm, ich weiß kommt jetzt vlt blöd, aber ich überlege, ob es sich nicht sogar lohnt einen kleinen Internet-Pc zusätzlich, neben dem Spiele-PC, zu kaufen (klingt jetzt übel, aber ich denke einfach mal, dass man die Kosten durchaus in 1-2 Jahren raushaben könnte)

Man kann doch nen Laptop auch normal an nem Röhrenmonitor anschließen, oder? Was wäre billiger nen Laptop am Röhrenmonitor, oder nen Strom sparenden Desktop-Pc?

Ich weiß ist nen bisschen nen Hin und Her, man möge es mir verzeihen


----------



## i3810jaz (5. April 2010)

hohl dir lieber ein Fujitsu Siemens Computers P15-1 38,1 cm TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Elektronik is besser oder Hannspree HannsG HH181AP 18,5 Zol TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik  is zwar etwas teurer aber besser


----------



## EinarN (5. April 2010)

Wen es um strom saren geht, egal ob zocker rechner oder nicht, umsonst macht man sich gedanken darüber nur dann wen:

1 - man VERZICHTET auch sämtlichen nutzlosen Blink- Blink Schwachsinn was einige immer wieder gerne unter den grund genannt "modding" verbaut

2 - abends wen man zur bett geht NICHT ZU FAUL IST den rechner komplett abschalten. Leider Statistisch gesehen, fast 80% der PC nützer sind zu faul die kiste abends komplett runter fahren und im nächsten tag keine geduld haben diese 20 sekunden bis die kiste hochgefahren sind, grund warum sie diesen über nacht in betrieb lassen in Sleep Modus, wo die kiste in halbe leistung vorsich hin schmohrt und sämtlich lüfter silos ihren dienst drehen.

Erst danach diese 2 punkte Bedenkenlos Eliminiert sind, ein Rechner Anwendungsgerecht in der Hardware Konfiguration Herstellt ist ohne zusäzlichen Schunt zu Verbauen, dann kann man über STROMSPARENDER PC Sprechen. 
Damit kann man noch mehr Kosten Sparren als durch ein Zweitrehner kauf fürs internet oder wozu auch immer.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. April 2010)

ja ich glaub das wies stricky345 aber es geht vor allem über stromsparende teile jetzt will stricky345 aber eh ein monitor an seinen schleptop anschliesen


----------



## EinarN (6. April 2010)

Ja. Und das ist Sehr Stromsparrend mit 2 glotzen, einen Verbaut u. einen Extra dazu 

Wen man wirklich Strom Sparren will, muss man nicht nur jede Menge Abstriche machen bei der Hardware, sondern auch auf ein ZOCKER RECHNER Verzichten und eine PS3 zum Zocken Anschaffen, den Rechner nur dann Hochfahren wen man im inet will oder multimediale anwendungen.

Dazür nimmt man ein Intel Atom Dual Core von Zotac, das teil unterstüzt CUDA, hat ein 19 V Netzteil *UNTER 100 Watt*, man verzichtet auf ein Monitor und schliest das ding an der Normalen glotze an via HDMI und das Problem ist beseitigt.

Bei ein Rechner mit 2 GraKa in crossfire Verfahren, NT mit Ab 800 Watt - bis zu 6 Festplatten was sich da drinn sinlos Drehen und weiteren gimik wo das ganze so teuer ist wie 6 stück PS3 auf ein mal obwohl er das gleiche macht wie eine PS3 oder X-Box, kann von Strom Sparen nicht die rede sein


----------



## der_knoben (6. April 2010)

stricky345 schrieb:


> Heißt, es würde sich lohnen, oder nicht? ^^
> 
> der_knoben: Wäre das auch mein System bezogen, oder auf ein evtl. Neues?



Das wäre auf einen theoretisch verringerten Verbrauch des neuen Systems gerechnet. 
Ob der Wert mit 80W stimmt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Mein System braucht ohne die HD4890 und mit nur 3,4GHz Takt rund 130W im Leerlauf.
Mit der HD4890 und ohne die GTS250 braucht er 160W.
Wie du siehst, sind das nur 30W unterschied. Bei Belastung vergrößert sich der Unterschied auf 80W.
Von daher wird das von mir im Rechenbeispiel angenommene Einsparpotential von 80W wahrscheinlich nicht hinhauen. Werden wohl eher 50W sein, wenn nicht noch weniger.
Wie du siehst, wird sich das nicht übermäßig lohnen, sich zum Stromsparen nen neuen Rechner zu holen.

Du würdest also bei einem Neuanschaffungspreis von 350EUR und einem verringerten Verbrauch um 30-50W (80-130EUR Einsparung) im Ganzjahresbetreib 3-4Jahre brauchen, bis du das wieder raushast. Wenn du den Rechner dann allerdings nur 8h am Tag laufen hast, dann hast du das nach immerhin 9-12Jahren raus, was du reingesteckt hast.
Es lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## akaEmpty (6. April 2010)

allein ein neuer monitor würde schon 30-50 watt einsparen. es gibt auch office-systeme, die in einem tft platz finden. d.h. damit sparst du nicht nur strom, sondern auch platz ein. das ist natürlich nix zum zocken, ist aber sehr effizient.

wenn's nur zum surfen etc. ist, ist das schon 'ne ziemlich gute alternative:


----------



## stricky345 (7. April 2010)

Wie wäres es denn mit der Alternative http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/pc/tests/186086/asus_eee_box_b202/ anstatt Spart man mit dem Ding mehr Strom als mit den anderen Alternativen, wenn man zusätzlich noch Tastatur Maus Boxen und einen Monitor anschließt?


----------



## EinarN (7. April 2010)

Und die NUR etwa 1000 MB Ram sind ja mega schnell


----------



## der_knoben (8. April 2010)

Dachte immer, wenn man nachvollziehbare Fakten bringt, dann kommt das auch richtig an.

Aber wahrscheinlich willst du unbedingt etwas Neues haben, dann brauchst du aber nicht fragen, ob es sich lohnt, um Geld zu sparen.
Denn das tut es nicht.
Ich nenne sowas beratungsresistent.


----------



## amdintel (8. April 2010)

es würde sich lohnen wenn der PC pro Tag 8 Stunden läuft 
und dir die CPU zu langsam ist, 
ich hatte mal einen X2 4200+  Sockel 939, 8600 GTs  der war auch recht sparsam wenn man so will 
der ganze PC lag Windows bei 98 Watt .
Alt Geräte verbrauchen meinst mehr als Neue <- man muss das immer im Verhältnis 
zur  Rechenleistung betrachten , ansonsten hol dir einen C64 der kam mit 20 Watt aus.
Die Neueren Intels nutzten den Strom besser aus und arbeiten wirtschaftlicher und effektiver 
 als heute AMDs, das ist auch ein Grund warum ich heute nur noch Intel kaufe, 
warum soll ich für weniger CPU Leistung (AMD) noch den Strom Versorger Geld schenken , 
der mir dafür nichts an mehr Leistung bietet ?  da schenke ich lieber Intel das Geld, also  die 
etwas mehr Kosten für Anschaffung und Intel steckt das Geld u.a in die Entwicklung wo wir alle 
was von haben *g*. 

ne gute sparsame Intel CPU Q9300/Q8300/I5  eine gute Mittelklassen  GK Karte in n
och Game  tauglich ist, 
liegt wenn man es richtig macht , der gesamte  PC so bei 80-98 Watt Windows , 
so hab ich es hier , zum arbeiten und zum gamen noch schnell genug ,
dazu muss man ja noch den
Monitor rechnen ca. 30/40 Watt  macht ca. ~ 124 Watt gesamt , 
also etwas mehr als wenn man  eine Lampe Glühbirne 100 Watt an hätte .


----------



## der_knoben (8. April 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal Rechnen:
> 
> Der PC läuft 24 Stunden am Tag und du sparst 80W. Der PC läuft 24/7.
> 
> ...



Nach meiner Rechnung lohnt es sich aber erst nach 2 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb und nach 8 Jahren im 8 Stunden Betrieb, wenn der Rechner nur 400EUR Kosten soll.
Und die Rechnung stimmt.


----------



## Silberheini (24. November 2010)

Also mein PC hat ein 250 Watt Netzteil und ich bin stolz darauf. Mein Rechner hat sich über die Jahre hinweg gelohnt. Statt einen neuen und besseren PC zu kaufen, habe ich lauter Silber gekauft und ich werde weiter Silber kaufen statt einen neuen PC. Heute ist mein PC 85 Monate alt geworden und ich will, das er noch 100 Monate alt wird. Wenn er 100 Monate alt wird, dann wird er auch 120 Monate alt, also genau 10 Jahre. Bis dahin bin ich mit Silber reich geworden. Das wollte ich hier nur mal loswerden.


----------



## Silberheini (24. November 2010)

Ich wollte mal gucken, ob  jetzt die Signatur geht. Achso Ja. Ich spiele im Moment gerne "Scott´s Space Invaders" und "VsysGaiden". Da daß hier ja ein Forum für PC-Spieler ist. Ab und zu spiele ich noch, aber ich bin mehr im Internet unterwegs.


----------



## der_knoben (24. November 2010)

Aha, und was willst du uns mit deinen Antworten auf einen Thread, der schon seit 7Monaten inaktiv ist, sagen?


----------



## Silberheini (25. November 2010)

Ein guter PC ist wenn er lange hält und meiner hält immer noch. Ich könnte mir locker ein Gaming PC so für 1.199.- kaufen ohne Ratenkauf, aber bevor ich so eine Monsterstromverbrauchsmaschine zulege, benutze ich lieber meinen alten PC weiterhin.


----------



## fuddles (25. November 2010)

Lol? Heini du Totengräber, was willst du uns sagen? Nein sags nicht das war ne rehtorische Frage. Aber schön das du einen 7 Monate alten Thread ausgräbst und dir locker nen 1199€ PC aus der Hose ziehen kannst 

Dafür gibts im Forum extra einen Bereich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/37


----------



## Silberheini (25. November 2010)

Ja, ich könnte mir ja diesen hier leisten. Aber ich warte immer noch das mein PC kaputt geht. Solange meiner aber noch funktioniert, spare ich Strom, mit meinen schnuckeligen 250 Watt und meiner schnuckeligen 32 MB Grafikkarte. Solange meiner noch geht, kaufe ich mir keinen neuen. Ohh, die Rumpelkammer, da muss ich mal gucken was es da gibt. Danke für den Link.


----------



## Silberheini (25. November 2010)

Man kann den Stromverbrauch auch im Internet berechnen lassen. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und 3 Berechnungen durchgeführt mit einem Stromtarif von 16,84 Cent/KWh

BezeichnungWatt	Laufzeit	€ / Tag	€ / Woche	€ / Monat	€ / Jahr	
PC  / 	250 W    /  	5 h  /	0.21 €    /  	1.47 €   /   	6.32 €   /   	76.83 €	
PC  / 	1000 W   / 	5 h  /	0.84 €    /  	5.89 €   /  	25.26 €  /  	307.33 €	
PC  / 	550 W   /   5 h  /	0.46 €    /  	3.24 €   /   	13.89 €  / 	169.03 €​


----------



## der_knoben (25. November 2010)

Wow, und du weißt hoffentlich, was man in ein PC alles reinmachen kann, bis man allein die 550W voll hat, ne?
Mein PC aus der Sig mit Standardtakt verbraucht im Idle zwischen 85-110W und im Spiel 200W. Mit meiner vorherigen HD4890 waren es unter idle 140W und im Spiel 270W.

Außerdem hatten wir schon festgestellt, dass es sich nicht lohnt, da hätten wir deine Beiträge wirklich nicht gebraucht zu.


----------

